# Buckeye Lake



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

I talked to a guy today that said he has been putting his boat in at the 79 ramp is the water deep enough to get a boat in there at the state ramp.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Nope. Lake is empty, will stay that way for years, probably best to cross it off of your list.



Seriously, how big is your boat? Small fishing boats yes, large cruiser no. Edited because my phone did not post the whole sentence.


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

It is a 17 fisher boat the guy I talked to said he has been putting a 16 ft lund in.I will not take the chance and just head to the ohio river.Thanks for the reply.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

If you have a 9.9 or so kicker you may be ok. I have only been through the center portion from Fairfield beach across to the marsh and put in at 79. From Fairfield ramp got readings of 1-2' so that would definitely be out for you. Rt. 79 was around 3', but 2' in portions. Some 6-13' readings in front of the marsh. This was done on kayaks and a 14' deep v with a 9.9.

I actually like the lake lower, keeps the pleasure boaters at bay, more fish for me.


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

I put a 16.5' boat in at 79 last Monday without a problem. If you do, you want to use the west ramp as I've been told there is a rock pile on the east side.
The water depth was from 1.9 to 2.7' near the dock and no problem after the break.


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks guys with what you told me I am heading for buckeye I have had my boat in a foot of water before I will just till up the motor of run the trolling motor.Just planning on fishing the marsh area or Fairfield beach area thanks again.


----------



## RBoydIV (Jan 12, 2017)

Let us know how you do. Just moved to Millersport on the canal and curious. Not enough water in front of my place, maybe 1.5'. Cant wait for the spillway to close!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

I was fishing from the bank yesterday at Fairfield each and seen a small boat with what looked to be a 9.9 hit the rock pile out in front of the mouth of the channel. Be careful of the rock piles.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah like has been said. Be carefull an take your time antheres plenty of water to get around....


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

RBoydIV said:


> Let us know how you do. Just moved to Millersport on the canal and curious. Not enough water in front of my place, maybe 1.5'. Cant wait for the spillway to close!


That's plenty of water for eyes


----------



## Jerry Farkas (Apr 30, 2015)

I had my 190TX on it last Saturday and used the 79 boat ramp. Very shallow at the boat ramp. I hit the motor when I was heading back to load the boat back up on trailer about 200 yards from boat ramp.


----------



## RBoydIV (Jan 12, 2017)

saug-I said:


> That's plenty of water for eyes


Trust me I've tried. Friday the canal was on fire with shad, they were everywhere. All I caught were channel cats and a couple of bullheads, some decent channels though. Cant wait for Wednesday!


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

RBoydIV said:


> Trust me I've tried. Friday the canal was on fire with shad, they were everywhere. All I caught were channel cats and a couple of bullheads, some decent channels though. Cant wait for Wednesday!


I hope they had the gates closed! This should help you out.


----------



## RBoydIV (Jan 12, 2017)

saug-I said:


> I hope they had the gates closed! This should help you out.


I saw on a Facebook post that they closed it this morning around 8am. Who knows if its correct.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Odnr said on 610 wtvn closed gates.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

RBoydIV said:


> I saw on a Facebook post that they closed it this morning around 8am. Who knows if its correct.


Great 8:00. So much for "if there is no ice we will close it a couple weeks early.". At least the runoff will still help a lot.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah the run off alone will bring it up 6/8"


----------



## RBoydIV (Jan 12, 2017)

According to USGS the lake is already up 5"since yesterday


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

With the rain we had this morning I am sure it will fill up quickly.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

RBoydIV said:


> According to USGS the lake is already up 5"since yesterday


I've found out wind pushing water into the area an sku that. But yeah it's not gonna take much. Lol only 19" to go


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Today's paper said they are one year ahead of scheduled completion. They are going to close the dam today an let it fill to one foot below normal pool, which will be 5'. The project should be completed in 2018.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

polebender said:


> Today's paper said they are one year ahead of scheduled completion. They are going to close the dam today an let it fill to one foot below normal pool, which will be 5'. The project should be completed in 2018.


Yeah I think the confusion is with how much. I've herd 2'/3' an now 5'.
I've been following the dnr and dispatch time line. 
http://engineering.ohiodnr.gov/project-updates/post/buckeye-lake-water-level-management-statement
There saying 2' here. 
No matter how much any amount is welcomed,lol....
Looking forward to seeing your bass reports again!!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

In an effort to keep you informed about what is taking place in your community, we'd like to provide you with an update on the Buckeye Lake Dam Improvements project.

_Please see the statement below from ODNR regarding Buckeye Lake water elevation:_

ODNR will actively manage the pool level of its reservoir during construction to ensure the safety of the dam. Public safety will continue to be the top consideration for all water level decisions.

The dam is in a safer state than it was prior to completing Phase 1 but will remain vulnerable to certain hazards until all dam improvements are complete in 2019. Those hazards include severe rain events that could overfill the reservoir and overtop the dam, and dangerous excavation along the downstream embankment that could destabilize the dam.

The target interim pool elevation provides storage capacity for a 200 year storm event without overtopping. The dam will not be able to withstand an overtopping in its current condition.

The target interim summer elevation was deliberately selected to reduce risk to tolerable levels while allowing for potential recreational boating during Phase 2 construction.

Lowering the water level over the winter months reduces the time the dam is exposed to an elevated risk of overtopping and in particular increases the reservoir's storage capacity for spring snowmelt and rains.

Examining data gathered over the previous two decades, the lake is expected to reach target interim summer pool level this May after stop-logs are put in place on March 1, 2017.  The target interim summer pool elevation is 890.5 ft. (MSL), two feet above the target winter pool elevation of 888.5 ft. (MSL).

Allowing the pool to rise significantly above the target interim pool level for an extended period of time to counteract possible summertime evaporation would increase risk above tolerable levels.

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact me by reply email or phone at: 614-221-2800.


----------



## BassHunter45 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the odnr report


----------

